# Remember... Tai Chi is not a martial art



## Xue Sheng (Feb 6, 2007)

Chen Zhonghua - difference between Chen Yilu and Chen Cannon Fist applications




 
As far as I know Chen Zhonghua is not of the Chen Taiji family but he has trained Chen style for many years and is very good.


----------



## hziervogel (Feb 21, 2007)

I've just started taking classes from Master Chen's school and I couldn't be happier with the level and quality of instruction.  This is my first experience with martial arts and there is no doubt that at this school that taijiquan is a very martial art.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2007)

hziervogel said:


> I've just started taking classes from Master Chen's school and I couldn't be happier with the level and quality of instruction. This is my first experience with martial arts and there is no doubt that at this school that taijiquan is a very martial art.


 
Please, keep us posted. I am always very interested in hearing about good Taiji teachers and how they train their students and how the students feel.

Oh and welcome to MT


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah, that's right. Tai Chi is not a martial art. :shrug:

Cool clip Xue. My former sifu knew tai chi (not sure which) and had taught it in the past. He demonstrated tai chi technique regularly, it was quite effective.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Yeah, that's right. Tai Chi is not a martial art. :shrug:


 
That's right... Taiji is not a martial art. And I will tell myself that next time my Sifu tosses me on the ground with little or no effort. It will be a refreshing change from my usually thought at that time which is how the hell did I end up here??? :uhyeah:



Jade Tigress said:


> My former sifu knew tai chi (not sure which) and had taught it in the past. He demonstrated tai chi technique regularly, it was quite effective.


 
No problem its all good.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh yes.  Taiji, the world's most dangerous form of dancercise isn't it?  If the new agers only knew the truth.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2007)

Chen Yu - Application 1 (Chen Style)




 
Chen Yu - Application 2 (Chen Style)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 26, 2007)

Chen Style Taijiquan Applications

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIpU6S_RDew&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUDNr8v7eRI&mode=related&search=


----------

